# Caravan Club Name Change



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 21, 2017)

So now it's the Caravan and Motorhome club.

New brand | The Caravan Club

Wonder if they'll treat motorhomes differently from now on?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2017)

*Interesting !*

Obviously trying to encourage more motorhomes.

From my limited experience...

I have found C&CC sites (certified sites) more useful than the similar sites (CL  Certified Location) on the former Caravan Club
However we shall see


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Probably to do with motorhomes sales increasing year on year .Soon be the ,motorhome and caravan club,


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 21, 2017)

I would have thought they would have got the terminology right and used motor caravan


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh wow, does that mean we`ll be treated equally with the tuggers or will we still be the scum of the earth on club sites


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Caravan and Motorhome Club*



wakk44 said:


> So now it's the Caravan and Motorhome club.
> 
> New brand | The Caravan Club
> 
> Wonder if they'll treat motorhomes differently from now on?



It would be nice to think they would start to create some simple economy Aire type spaces at the entrance to Club Sites at lower price like some continental campsites do, and to encourage others to provide more motorhome CLs (something like those near Port Appin and Ardfern) then they really would be catering for motorhomes. Somehow I suspect the Caravan Conservatives may take some time to come round to this!

Ian


----------



## christine (Feb 21, 2017)

Their website was incredibly slow today, gave up in the end.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 21, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Oh wow, does that mean we`ll be treated equally with the tuggers or will we still be the scum of the earth on club sites



I can't recall ever being discriminated against in either of the Club's sites. It seems the majority of wardens live in motorhomes.


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> It would be nice to think they would start to create some simple economy Aire type spaces at the entrance to Club Sites at lower price like some continental campsites do, and to encourage others to provide more motorhome CLs (something like those near Port Appin and Ardfern) then they really would be catering for motorhomes. Somehow I suspect the Caravan Conservatives may take some time to come round to this!
> 
> Ian



They are the biggest opponents of any Aire type facilities. Being wealthy and big, they have the clout to lobby MPs and Official Bodies to prevent this ever happening.

I am fairly sure they intervened over the recent Lincolnshire clampdown at Huttoft and surrounding area.

Edited to add that their opposite number (C&CC) sent me a questionnaire last week about Static Caravans. That seems to be the next big thing that they are going to exploit ...... ahem, I mean offer to their members. :lol-061:

I have no doubt that the Caravan and Motorhome Club will follow suit.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 21, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> It would be nice to think they would start to create some simple economy Aire type spaces at the entrance to Club Sites at lower price like some continental campsites do, and to encourage others to provide more motorhome CLs (something like those near Port Appin and Ardfern) then they really would be catering for motorhomes. Somehow I suspect the Caravan Conservatives may take some time to come round to this!
> 
> Ian



Wouldn't that be a great idea,I have stopped on some of the commercial sites in France like that with an aire type facility just outside the main entrance.The site facilities are at your disposal and the cost is much cheaper.

I can't realistically see that the newly named caravan and motorhome club(seems strange typing that)implementing it though.The club has always opposed any type of cheap parking or overnighting for motorhomes as it is detrimental to their business.However the club do say that want to be more inclusive,this excerpt is taken from the club website............................

*''What does this mean for motorhomers?*

_Our aim is to make sure we are always  meeting the needs of all our members. We will also tailor specific  offerings such as site facilities or training courses to suit different  sections of our membership''.

So it may be worth suggesting as they do say ''__tailor specific  offerings such as site facilities''._

They go on to say................

*''Are motorhomers getting special treatment?*

_For more than fifty years we’ve been  the Caravan and Motorhome Club in everything but name. This is not about  favouring one group over another, it’s about embracing our  inclusiveness and making sure we better reflect the diversity of our  Club. That way, we can better meet the needs of all our members''._

The last sentence is also encouraging but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 21, 2017)

The writing has been on the wall for touring caravans for quite some time after the requirement to sit an additional test to tow a trailer, while a campervan/motorhome under 3500kg could be driven on an existing category B licence. No wonder 40% of new (probably younger) members, now have motorhomes, rather than trailer caravans. We were pointing this out a few years ago as "The Motorhome Tourism Organisation". 

The C&CC invested in camping pods for luxury camping, so it is no wonder they see a market in larger static caravans.  They to will feel the demise of the trailer caravan.

Tongue in cheek!!! There used to be a Motor Caravanners' Club anyone heard of that lately?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 21, 2017)

Still will not join them.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 21, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Still will not join them.


How sad, still, never mind.


----------



## Mul (Feb 21, 2017)

I wouldn't ever rejoin.  Rows and rows of caravans lined up mm perfect, washed and levelled, nights come in TV goes on,  curtains shut. That bloody magazine letters to the editor ( used to make us laugh) crackpot ideas from ex-councillors ( wannabe councillors) or discussions about clean toilets. We're still about 50yrs too young. Mebbe one day we'll get it. One more thing very un-child friendly, now that really winds me up. And another thing ... discriminatory, if it's not white and shiny you get looked down on like merd. 

Not a change of name they need but a change of attitude. Nuther rant over.

Chrz Mul


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I can't recall ever being discriminated against in either of the Club's sites. It seems the majority of wardens live in motorhomes.




Then either you`ve been very lucky or i`ve been very unlucky.

If it wasn`t for a couple of sites that we use regular and the now £12 per night extra non member fee i`d have told them to shove it where the sun doesn`t shine years back.

Over the years we probably spend 25 - 30 nights on them so works it out for yourself 25 X £12 or a years membership fee.

I`ve put 2 formal complaints in over the years about incidents that happened on other sites and both sets of wardens called me a liar, obviously the Area Managers sided with them.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Caravan and Motorhome Club*

Hi
One of the reasons I have heard quoted at the CC and indeed at other sites that explains the regular spacing of vans and the seemingly pedantic adherence to parking your end by the peg is the restrictions imposed by Fire Regulations for minimum spacing. Has anyone looked into this? It seems to be the big difference between UK facilities (under camping regs) and other European countries (parking regs) to explaining perhaps why vans have to be spaced so widely here with resultant low density and correspondingly high cost. Does anyone know of any UK 'Aires' that acheive closer spacing...and how they get away with it...if they do?
Ian


----------



## rockape (Feb 21, 2017)

I used to be with the caravan club and the c&cc, but due to the attitude of the caravan club I kicked them into touch because of their holier than thou attitude.
They don't deserve to have M homers as members.


----------



## funkylyn (Feb 21, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> There used to be a Motor Caravanners' Club anyone heard of that lately?



They are still going strong......I only know because they were all rallying  last year in Bents park in Shields


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 21, 2017)

Somehow can't see them changing their attitude towards motorhomes and as for parking against the peg, with my van that would mean spending all the time looking at the hedge.

Graham


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 21, 2017)

funkylyn said:


> They are still going strong......I only know because they were all rallying  last year in Bents park in Shields



Motor caravanners club 
Definitely still going I was talking to I think the chairman last Sept at DIdmarton Bluegrass Festival. Think he said they had over 8000 members. Too organised for me and we don't keep a large enough selection of doilies on board. 
Each to their own.


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2017)

funkylyn said:


> They are still going strong......I only know because they were all rallying  last year in Bents park in Shields



I'm thinking of signing up with them this year.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 21, 2017)

maingate said:


> I'm thinking of signing up with them this year.



We are members,it's a good club with friendly members and some decent rallies.We were in Portugal with them for a month last year and enjoyed it.They have got a good off peak deal with Haven sites-£30 for 5 nights Sun-Fri on a luxury pitch with electric if you like that sort of thing,we've been on several as it's excellent value.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 21, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Hi
> One of the reasons I have heard quoted at the CC and indeed at other sites that explains the regular spacing of vans and the seemingly pedantic adherence to parking your end by the peg is the restrictions imposed by Fire Regulations for minimum spacing. Has anyone looked into this? It seems to be the big difference between UK facilities (under camping regs) and other European countries (parking regs) to explaining perhaps why vans have to be spaced so widely here with resultant low density and correspondingly high cost. Does anyone know of any UK 'Aires' that acheive closer spacing...and how they get away with it...if they do?
> Ian



This spacing was originally wider 21ft introduced on fire officers advice after some serious caravan fires.   When the advice was issued caravans were skinned with painted hardboard.   These vans had solid fuel stoves and gas lighting.   It was felt later that aluminium skinning made it possible to reduce the spacing, so it was later reduced to 20ft under metrication ie. 6 metres.     
The Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisation (ACCEO) initially pushed this as a rule on all its member clubs.   ACCEO, C&CC and CC (CAMC) meet regularly with DEFRA (Natural England) and they persuaded DEFRA to adopt this standard.    It then became DEFRA policy and was published in the Guidance to all caravan and camping exempted clubs.    DEFRA tried to insist that it was incorporated in all exempt organisations rules.

*It is not law*.  Only advice and club rules.

Only sites licenced by local authorities or under exemptions seem to follow this rule/guidance.   St Annes and other MH Parking areas don't.   One authority did suggest that vans leave one clear car parking bay between them if occupied over night.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> This spacing was originally wider 21ft introduced on fire officers advice after some serious caravan fires.   When the advice was issued caravans were skinned with painted hardboard.   These vans had solid fuel stoves and gas lighting.   It was felt later that aluminium skinning made it possible to reduce the spacing, so it was later reduced to 20ft under metrication ie. 6 metres.
> The Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisation (ACCEO) initially pushed this as a rule on all member clubs.   ACCEO, C&CC and CC (CAMC) meet regularly with DEFRA (Natural England) and they persuaded DEFRA to adopt this standard.    It then became DEFRA policy and was published in the Guidance to all caravan and camping exempted clubs.    DEFRA tried to insist that it was incorporated in all exempt organisations rules.
> 
> *It is not law*.  Only advice and club rules.



In that case how can I join ?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> In that case how can I join ?



Join what?  alcam


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2017)

All this talk about the 6 metre  rule  , just take a look at a boat marina  ,my boat  was 2 foot away from the next boat, some are that close they are kept apart by 6 inch fenders  ,and don't they burn well.:: Especially the ones full of petrol ::boat::boat::boat::boat:


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2017)

The best thing about the caravan club is   you can always  talk to someone  about their   favourite topic  ,toilet's and showers  .I was washing my hands  a guy stormed  out of the throne room going absolutely ballistic .He found a skid mark in the bowl and ran of in search of the warden .Thank god it wasn't a floater.


----------



## Allen (Feb 22, 2017)

It was only last week the caravan club took my annual subscription for another years membership.
No mention of a name change!
Annoying to discover the news secondhand, so to speak.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 22, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> The best thing about the caravan club is   you can always  talk to someone  about their   favourite topic  ,toilet's and showers  .I was washing my hands  a guy stormed  out of the throne room going absolutely ballistic .He found a skid mark in the bowl and ran of in search of the warden .Thank god it wasn't a floater.



Thanks for that observation which I read just before breakfast.:rolleyes2:


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2017)

Allen said:


> It was only last week the caravan club took my annual subscription for another years membership.
> No mention of a name change!
> Annoying to discover the news secondhand, so to speak.



Just imagine how disgruntled a Tugger will feel if he has just renewed. :lol-049:


----------



## caledonia (Feb 22, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> This spacing was originally wider 21ft introduced on fire officers advice after some serious caravan fires.   When the advice was issued caravans were skinned with painted hardboard.   These vans had solid fuel stoves and gas lighting.   It was felt later that aluminium skinning made it possible to reduce the spacing, so it was later reduced to 20ft under metrication ie. 6 metres.
> The Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisation (ACCEO) initially pushed this as a rule on all its member clubs.   ACCEO, C&CC and CC (CAMC) meet regularly with DEFRA (Natural England) and they persuaded DEFRA to adopt this standard.    It then became DEFRA policy and was published in the Guidance to all caravan and camping exempted clubs.    DEFRA tried to insist that it was incorporated in all exempt organisations rules.
> 
> *It is not law*.  Only advice and club rules.
> ...



One of the few campsites I use is Sands at Gairloch and the 6 metres between each van is one of the few rules they enforce.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great news, I will polish up my van immediately, press my beige trousers and invest in some crocs and I will fit right in.  And I must not forget when I stop at the camp gate before going in , I will give a van another buff....just in case I do not meet the EU standard for the club to gain entry.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 22, 2017)

I see from the site that they are there for everyone. Must turn up with a tent or better still a Bivvi and test that one out.  Can you imagine the looks when I unfurl my Tarp shelter. 

Richard


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2017)

Several people are being ever so scathing of the Club and its sites, and I suspect from a distance, as I don't think they have ever been on a site, or if they have not in this Century. It is true that many people keep there vans clean and polished, but I've been reading about people on this forum going into detail about wiping cables and hosepipes after use and the work they put in to polishing the paint work. When I visit a club site I do enjoy watching the hordes marching to the ablutions in jimjams and dressing gown with the sponge bag under the arm in envy, because if I go out in my nightwear I'd be arrested.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 22, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> This spacing was originally wider 21ft introduced on fire officers advice after some serious caravan fires.   When the advice was issued caravans were skinned with painted hardboard.   These vans had solid fuel stoves and gas lighting.   It was felt later that aluminium skinning made it possible to reduce the spacing, so it was later reduced to 20ft under metrication ie. 6 metres.
> The Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisation (ACCEO) initially pushed this as a rule on all its member clubs.   ACCEO, C&CC and CC (CAMC) meet regularly with DEFRA (Natural England) and they persuaded DEFRA to adopt this standard.    It then became DEFRA policy and was published in the Guidance to all caravan and camping exempted clubs.    DEFRA tried to insist that it was incorporated in all exempt organisations rules.
> 
> *It is not law*.  Only advice and club rules.
> ...



Following on from the above post   I have just rechecked the position for B licence drivers.

Licences issued before 1 January 1997

If you passed your car test before 1 January 1997 you’re usually allowed to drive a vehicle and trailer combination up to 8,250kg MAM

Licences issued from 1 January 1997

If you passed your car driving test on or after 1 January 1997 you can:
•drive a car or van up to 3,500kg maximum authorised mass (MAM) towing a trailer of up to 750kg MAM
•tow a trailer over 750kg MAM as long as the combined MAM of the trailer and towing vehicle is no more than 3,500kg

MAM is the limit on how much the vehicle can weigh when it’s loaded.

So the days of heavy caravans needing a heavy car to tow them are a thing of the past, without taking the Trailer Driving Test (E)


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just got my letter and 2 new window stickers from the Caravan Club.


----------



## alcam (Feb 22, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> Join what?  alcam



Apologies John , you are always a great source of information . Just a sarcastic comment on my impression of the various clubs and their rules and regulations


----------



## Tompa (Feb 22, 2017)

Just spent a weekend on a CC site in the Borders. The roads were filthy with tractor mud on the way up leaving the MH covered. I never gave it a second thought as I would give it a wash when I got home. The Missus pointed out that EVERY other outfit on the site was pristine and the site was fully booked. I,ve never noticed this before despite using CC sites a few times. I wondered if they were all shipped in by helicopter?
   Tompa.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 22, 2017)

***** said:


> To be honest, we have often noticed how clean other vans are when they arrive, yes when they arrive, so they couldn't come far except from a wash, and I am talking about on mainland Europe.
> However, I don't see anything wrong with having pride in your van, and if and when we are staying put for a where, I will often clean our van.
> Better than seeing a sh*t heap! unkept, with stains that have been there for months and years!:dance:
> 
> ...



Have you tried the C@CC temporary holiday sites Graham?We have used them quite a lot as they are good value.They are usually located in a lovely area in peak weeks and are much cheaper than paying high season rates.We also hardly ever use their club sites but retain membership for their certificated sites and the THS's.


----------



## Mul (Feb 22, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Several people are being ever so scathing of the Club and its sites, and I suspect from a distance, as I don't think they have ever been on a site, or if they have not in this Century. It is true that many people keep there vans clean and polished, but I've been reading about people on this forum going into detail about wiping cables and hosepipes after use and the work they put in to polishing the paint work. When I visit a club site I do enjoy watching the hordes marching to the ablutions in jimjams and dressing gown with the sponge bag under the arm in envy, because if I go out in my nightwear I'd be arrested.



I'm scathing because I speak from actual experience(s), so not me. :wave:


----------



## malagaoth (Feb 22, 2017)

I was a member  - left this year - far too expensive, being of a certain age the C&CC offer me a 25% discount in the mid and low season which brings the price of an all singing all dancing pitch down to about £15 (less if you dont want EHU) only use it to get a wash load done and have a decent shower.

The CL/CSs are very much a mixed bag some are excellent and almost like  mini sites others are literally a field (sometimes a steeply inclined lumpy field) with no facilities at all - although the days of a £5 a night seem to be gone with most charging in the order of £12.(and some a lot more)

Only used the CC sites a couple of times and didnt like them at all far too regimented and unfriendly, you book in and they tell you to find a pitch and come back and tell them where you are you are, on your own when it comes to parking up and woe betide you if you park more than 2 inches away from the peg - I was once told to move the M/h 9 inches! At least C&CC escort you to the pitch and help you park up if you need it.

they might have changed the name but I will wait and see if they have changed their attitude


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Feb 22, 2017)

The main difference with a safety distances between vehicles is that should the next MH to you be on fire you can drive yours away out of range of the problem in a very short time.

A caravan has to be manually pulled/pushed or towed out of the way and that can take a considerable time.

For real life parking of Motorhomes visit the Honfleur Aire at the height of the season (Jan 1st – Dec 31st) and study their safety rules – b*gger all between each MH.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 22, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> The main difference with a safety distances between vehicles is that should the next MH to you be on fire you can drive yours away out of range of the problem in a very short time.
> 
> A caravan has to be manually pulled/pushed or towed out of the way and that can take a considerable time.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean Keith,it's a lovely picturesque town but I wouldn't use the huge aire near the river again,it's always full or nearly full and the electrical safety leaves a lot to be desired.I once saw 6 motorhomes plugged into one hook up point with several splitters and some of the cables only looked about 1.5mm.:scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> For real life parking of Motorhomes visit the Honfleur Aire at the height of the season (Jan 1st – Dec 31st) and study their safety rules – b*gger all between each MH.
> 
> :dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:





Been there, done that  :scared:

Thankfully / luckily we had the corner spot in the little parking area on the left by the first pay machine so no one could park on our habitation door side.

The other side was a different matter and another British van parked that close i couldn`t get to unplug my cable from the van so after unplugging from the bollard i had to move forward so i could get to my EHU socket       :mad2:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 23, 2017)

***** said:


> Yeah Steve, we have used a couple, and they were pretty good, but to be honest we do so very little in the UK and we never book well ahead and that is probably the problem. WE have found a couple of sites within a couple of hours drive which are pretty good. just to keep the wheels moving, between European trips..
> Our big miss, is Millers Field at Ambleside, OK there is Torver, but it is a bus or scooter ride away!
> WE just keep the membership as a just in case, the same goes for ACSI!
> *I do think the good M/H days are numbered* and most certainly are not as good as they once were!



I do have to agree there with more and more folk chasing the wild spots. More converting from caravans. Councils getting more peed off with us so more height barriers and restrictions. Diesel engines getting bad press.:sad: Victim of its own success as they say. The ignorant and arrogant attitude of some motorhomers does not help either.

Apologies for such a negative post but I really believe it all to be true.

Richard


----------



## Touringtheworld (Feb 25, 2017)

Just over four years ago, Doris persuaded me to book a CC tour in Holland.

NEVER AGAIN

When we ramped up it was apparent that we were like something they had stood in.

We had a black PVC (brand new) which they equated to us/me being a 'white van man'

Treated us with contempt throughout.

Long story short, we just upped and left at 5am in the morning.

What a bunch of pretentious a holes.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Mar 2, 2017)

Each to his/her own. We all have an idea of an ideal camping experience. I have been a member of this forum for quite a while now, sometimes I post sometimes I learn by reading the many wise posts, and of course not so wise posts that by the way, frequently make me chuckle.  I have a motor-home, I Holiday in my motormen, I wild camp with my wife all summer long using the excellent information. I also tow a car, oh dear, hope I did not say something wrong there. When I tow we usually stay at a Caravan club site at a place that offers us lots of interesting places to visit in our tow car. In fact we have a lot of fun planning and executing our plans  on those holidays  that  last, at least two weeks so the CCsites offers us a base, facilities and much more.I have never ever felt the need to complain about the club and have been welcomed in every site without exception, speak as I find. However last year  I visited a site not caravan club in Essex that was so packed in it was reminiscent of a scene from Mad Max and yearned for the facilities of a Caravan club site after finding the toilets backed up and the club house using unwashed glasses. All for roughly the price in high season of a stay on a Caravan club site.So that's my experience thanks for reading.:wave::cool1:


----------



## lozbou (Mar 21, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> It would be nice to think they would start to create some simple economy Aire type spaces at the entrance to Club Sites at lower price like some continental campsites do, and to encourage others to provide more motorhome CLs (something like those near Port Appin and Ardfern) then they really would be catering for motorhomes. Somehow I suspect the Caravan Conservatives may take some time to come round to this!
> 
> Ian



Where is the Motorhome cl near port appin


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2017)

lozbou said:


> Where is the Motorhome cl near port appin






Bioran Dubh Caravan Park | Caravan Sites in Scotland | Browse Caravan Sites


----------

